# Datenbank Backup



## PollerJava (20. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

Ich schreibe in meine DB jede Minute z.B. 5 Werte hinein, das sind sehr viele Werte (is relativ aber um die 5 Mill sinds schon) im Jahr,
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie das StandardKonzept bei so vielen Daten aussieht, macht man da ein Backup und löscht die Daten anschließend und ist das möglich, dass der Datenbankmanager das selber macht oder muss ich mir ein programm schreiben, welches jedes Jahr den Prozess (backup machen und daten löschen) anstößt.

Welche Lösung ist bei diesem Problem am gängigsten?

lg


----------



## Guest (20. Dez 2007)

PollerJava hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche Lösung ist bei diesem Problem am gängigsten?


Batch-Job in der Nacht oder gleich Replikation (Schattenkopie(n) der Datenbank).


----------



## PollerJava (21. Dez 2007)

Das mit dem Batch-Job ist mir nicht ganz klar, muss ich eine Batch- Datei starten oder kann ich das so einrichten, dass diese selber startet?

lg


----------



## The_S (21. Dez 2007)

Kannst du so einrichten, dass es automatisiert gestartet wird. Ist aber je nach Betriebssytem anderst.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cronjob


----------



## PollerJava (21. Dez 2007)

Und gibts das für Windows auch?


lg


----------



## The_S (21. Dez 2007)

http://www.msxfaq.de/howto/mstask.htm


----------



## DP (21. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PollerJava hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na super. sein delete wird aber auch repliziert :applaus:


----------



## PollerJava (7. Jan 2008)

So ich hab jetzt was gefunden für das Backup der FireBird- DB:


```
Windows
Über den AT-Befehl können einem Windows-NT-basierten Server (NT4, 2000, XP, 2003) Aufgaben
erteilt werden, die zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ausgeführt werden sollen.
Beispiel: Es soll jede Nacht um 4 Uhr eine Datenbank gesichert werden. Geben Sie dazu auf der
Windows-Eingabeaufforderung folgenden Befehl ein:
at 04:00 /every:mo,di,mi,do,fr,sa,so /interactive
 c:\Programme\Firebird\bin\gbak -t -user SYSDBA -password masterkey
 harry:c:\DB\pmm.fdb k:\Backups\pmm.fbk
```

wenn ich das in der DOS- BOX eingebe, dann schreibt er mir hin:

Ungültiger Befehl.

Mit dem Befehl AT können Befehle und Programme zu einem vorbestimmten
Termin gestartet werden. Der Zeitplandienst muss gestartet sein, um den
Befehl AT zu verwenden.


Warum geht das nicht, hat da jemand eine Ahnung?

lg


----------



## DP (7. Jan 2008)

läuft der zeitplandienst bei dir?!


----------



## PollerJava (7. Jan 2008)

der ist gekaufen, ja aber... siehe unten,

Habs schon hinbekommen, hatte keine Rechte, hab ich mir aber jetzt besorgt,
lg


----------

